# Waiting for the inevitable



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Got my result today and the NCG level was 10 I have to wait another week for them to confirm it will be a BFN has anyone else gone through this.

x x x x


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me in the last cycle of IVF. 
First HcG was around 20, then 2 days later they repeated it and it kept falling, therefore, they told me it was chemical pregnancy.

I wish you and myself more luck in the next one, we deserve it!!!


----------

